# Pressemeldung: Premiere für neue Berliner Angelmesse im November



## Anglerboard-Team (2. August 2006)

*Premiere für neue Berliner Angelmesse im November*

Eigenständige Schau AngelWelt für die Neuen Länder im Rahmen der Boot & Fun Berlin

Angeln ist Volkssport – besonders aber in Berlin und den neuen Bundesländern. Die Veranstalter der Boot & Fun Berlin, Deutschlands neuer großer Bootsmesse, haben daher entschieden, mit der AngelWelt Berlin eine eigenständige Veranstaltung zu etablieren – mit eigener Messehalle (Halle 21), deutlich  erweitertem Angebot an Produkten, Dienstleistungen und Aktionen und vielfältigem Rahmenprogramm. 

Mit dem Schau-in-Schau-Konzept ist die vom 23. bis 26. November 2006 stattfindende AngelWelt Berlin zentraler Treffpunkt für Angler aus den neuen Ländern und Berlin. Das Beste: Die Eintrittskarte gilt auch für den Besuch der Bootsmesse.

Die Entscheidung für den Start der AngelWelt Berlin ist einfach und einleuchtend: Nirgendwo in Deutschland gibt es so viele Sportfischer wie in den neuen Bundesländern, in keiner anderen Region ist Angeln so sehr Volkssport wie hier. Berlin ist damit ein idealer Veranstaltungsort für die neue Fachschau, die gleichermaßen Marktplatz, Treffpunkt und Informationsplattform ist.

Besucher können sich in Halle 21, direkt am Eingang Nord, bei Herstellern und Händlern überaktuellste Trends und Produktneuheiten informieren, günstig vor Ort einkaufen und Reisen zu den attraktivsten Revieren buchen. Information, Weiterbildung und Austausch haben höchste Priorität: Auf der zentralen Messebühne erhalten Einsteiger und erfahrene Sportfischer Tipps und Anregungen für ihr Hobby.

Bekannte Angel-Profis geben hier ihre Tipps und Kniffe weiter – von der Wahl des Köders über reviergerechte Angelgeräte bis zum Eigenbau. Spezialthemen wie Raubfisch-Angeln und Fliegenfischen gehören ebenso zum Vortragsprogramm wie Vereine aus der Region, die sich und ihre Arbeit vorstellen, und die Präsentationen „Fisch des Tages“ und „Köder des Tages“. Auch Kochtipps wird es geben, zum Beispiel zum Aalräuchern.

Eine spezielle Fläche ist für das Casting, also das sportliche Angelzielwerfen vorgesehen. Profis zeigen hier eindrucksvoll ihr Können. Aber auch Anfänger können hier unter Anleitung üben. Ruhe- und Erlebniszonen, in denen die hiesigen Reviere erlebbar gemacht und heimische Fischarten präsentiert werden, machen die AngelWelt Berlin zu einem entspannenden Erlebnis. Das Rahmenprogramm steht in Kürze fest und kann per Mail oder telefonisch angefordert werden.

AngelWelt Berlin 2006
23. bis 26. November 2006 (Donnerstag bis Sonntag)
Öffnungszeiten: Do/Fr von 11 bis 20 Uhr, Sa/So von 10 bis 19 Uhr, Eintritt: 8 € (ermäßigt 6 €)
Messe Berlin, Eingang Nord (Masurenallee), 14055 Berlin-Charlottenburg
Besucherinformation: Tel. (030) 306 719 719, info@angelwelt-berlin.de, www.angelwelt-berlin.de

*Hier gehts zum kommentieren und diskutieren>>*


----------

